# KoA Elk Hunter



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Just picked up this beautiful Knives of Alaska, Elk Hunter. I went to the store looking to buy either a Spyderco Delica 4 or Endura 4, but then my eyes caught this beautiful little fixed blade. I held it and instantly had to have it. The really long jimping on the back of the blade is the best I have ever felt. The "Suregrip" handle material is awesome in hand. I plan to replace thec sheath with a custom Kydex cross draw one, as this will most likely become my EDC fixed blade and ride opposite my my M&P9c. 
Specs:
Metal: D2 Tool Steel
Bevel: 18°-20°
Blade Length: 3.25"
OAL: 8.25"
Weight: 4.5 oz.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice. As an avid hunter and experienced gutter, that drop point is perfect.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow what a beauty! What did that set you back?


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Wow what a beauty! What did that set you back?


You ready for this? Are you sitting down? It was a whole whopping $80 @ Cabelas. "What?" That's what I said. $80 for a high quality, USA made, D2 steel fixed blade? SOLD!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Dude im so gonna look into one of those. And i really dont mind the leather sheath i actually like it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good. Let us know how she holds up.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Want!


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Dude im so gonna look into one of those. * And i really don't mind the leather sheath i actually like it.*


I like the sheath a lot. It's made really well has a good color and feel. It's just i'm left handed so it's kind of useless for me.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Good looking blade at a good price! What's not to like? I want one.


----------

